# Killeen,Texas area....



## DavidL (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello Everyone,I am looking to petition a MS Lodge in the Killeen,Tx. area. Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks in advance....


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 16, 2015)

http://grandlodgeoftexas.org/lodgelocator

Killeen Lodge #1125
Email: killeen1125@embarqmail.com
Lodge Phone: 254-634-7271
Masonic District 48
Located in Bell County
97 Year old Lodge
(Chartered December 11, 1917)
Lodge Address: 716 North 4th Street Killeen,76540
Mailing Address: P.O. Box 602
Meetings: Third Thursday of each month, 7:30 p.m.
Meal: 6:30 pm

http://www.mwphglotx.org/about/district-deputies/

District 24 Marvin Kelker ...


----------



## DavidL (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you sir. Also ,would love to speak with members from the lodge.


----------

